# RGB to PMS convert



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

I have a color, R186 G32 B39 and I'm attempting to find its equivalent in Pantone PMS colors?

Is that something that can be done? Or are PMS more subjective when coming from RGB?

Thanks


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

[media]http://www.planetguide.com/docs/Pantone%20chart%20with%20RGB%20and%20HTML%20conversions.pdf[/media]

Google is beautiful. 
I hope this helps!


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

And if the link doesn't work for you, I've attached it here.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

whimsywhit said:


> And if the link doesn't work for you, I've attached it here.


Close but not able to plug in the RGB values

Or is that possible. The customer is looking for a specific color, but has only printed items before not screen printing (yet)


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

You're probably looking for 1797C.

In photoshop, double click the color picker in the tool bar. When the options box pops up, type in the rgb values or the cmyk values that you have. When the color is showing in the little box, click on "custom" or "library" (can't remember what the option is to pull up the PMS library) and Photoshop automatically pulls up the PMS color that's closest to the one you have selected.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t128832.html
RGB is a device dependent colour space, Pantones are fixed, there isn't a conversion without reference to the icc profile. If you define the RGB, by saying AdobeRGB1998 or sRGB, then the question makes sense.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

PositiveDave said:


> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t128832.html
> RGB is a device dependent colour space, Pantones are fixed, there isn't a conversion without reference to the icc profile. If you define the RGB, by saying AdobeRGB1998 or sRGB, then the question makes sense.


Surprisingly, that actually made sense. So the use of Pantones, can be classed by the application ie Adobe, Corel and somewhat independent to the the factual samples shown in the Pantone "Wheel" .... correct?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

EMBDenton said:


> Surprisingly, that actually made sense. So the use of Pantones, can be classed by the application ie Adobe, Corel and somewhat independent to the the factual samples shown in the Pantone "Wheel" .... correct?


AdobeCorel have a 'working profile' so they know what colour your RGB values represent. They have mixed success. A lot of Pantones are outside the RGB/CMYK colour space. That's why they are used!


----------

